# [Test] IntimaTe Gaming Stuhl



## Aeton (11. Januar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schreibtischstühle in Racing-Optik sind unter Gamern mittlerweile weit verbreitet.
Doch müssen es immer die Teuren von DXRacer, Noblechairs und co. sein?
Im Internet gibt es inzwischen viele günstige Alternativen von unbekannten Firmen,
so auch von IntimaTe. Diese bieten in ihrem Sortiment günstige Gaming-Stühle an.
Ob sich so einer für im Vergleich relativ günstige 120 € lohnt, will ich in diesem
Test klären.


*Danksagung*

Zunächst möchte ich mich bei IntimaTe für die Bereitstellung des Testsamples
bedanken.


*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Der Stuhl kommt in einem relativ kompakten Paket, das knapp 20 Kilo wiegt.
Auch wenn nicht unbedingt der komplette Platz des Kartons genutzt wurde, sind
doch alle Teile ausreichend gepolstert, sei es durch Schaumstoff oder
Luftpolsterfolie.
Im Lieferumfang befinden sich somit Sitz- und Rückenteil des Stuhls,
ein Fußkreuz aus Plastik mit fünf Rollen, die Mechanik zur Sitztiefenverstellung mit
Gasfeder, vier Plastikverkleidungen für die Seiten, die zwei Armlehnen, ein Kopf- und
Lendenkissen, ein Werkzeugset mit Schrauben und passendem
Schraubenschlüssel und eine Anleitung.

Leider waren ein paar Teile staubig bzw. leicht dreckig, was man aber leicht
entfernen konnte. Ein paar kleine Kratzer in der Armlehne ließen sich jedoch nicht
beseitigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Features und technische Details*

Der IntimaTe WM Heart Gaming Stuhl kommt mit einem ergonomischen Design, das
sich durch den ganzen Stuhl zieht. Das mitgelieferte Kopfkissen und die Tallienstütze 
können den zervikalen Druck vermindern und somit den Komfort erhöhen.

Die Neigungs- und Liftfunktion ermöglicht eine um 10 cm verstellbare Hubhöhe für
verschiedene Körpergrößen und Tischhöhen und die um 135° kippbare Rückenlehne
erlaubt es sogar in dem Stuhl liegen zu können. Die Armlehnen sind jedoch fest auf einer Höhe von 22,5 cm.

Der Stuhl kommt somit auf eine Gesamthöhe von 121-129 cm, wobei die
Rückenlehne auf 77 cm Höhe kommt. Die Sitzhöhe beträgt 46-56 cm, die Sitzfläche
hat eine quadratische Fläche von 53 x 53 cm.

Die Rollen aus PU können sich ebenfalls wie der ganze Stuhl um 360° drehen und
reduzieren durch ihr Material Lärm und Verschleiß und sind für eine Vielzahl von
Böden geeignet.

In Punkto Design setzt auch dieser Gaming Stuhl wie so viele auf eine klassische
Racing-Optik in diversen Farben.

Beim Material des Stuhls wurde auf PU-Stoff gesetzt, der weich und
bequem sein soll. Der Innenraum ist für einen höheren Komfort mit Schaumstoff
gefüllt und erlaubt ein Maximalgewicht von 150 kg.


*Aufbau*

Durch die bebilderte Anleitung ist der Aufbau keine Schwierigkeit, da alles
Schritt für Schritt erklärt wird.
Zunächst verschraubt man mit dem zweiseitigen Schraubenschlüssel Rücken- und
Sitzteil miteinander und bringt die Abdeckungen an. Nach Verschrauben der
Armlehnen und der Mechanik kann man auch schon den Stuhl auf die Gasfeder und
das mit Rollen versehene Fußkreuz stecken.
Der Aufbau dauert eine knappe halbe Stunde und lässt sich auch alleine ausführen.
Leider lassen sich die seitlichen Abdeckungen nur mühsam anbringen und manche 
Gewinde sind auch nicht ganz von Rückständen befreit.
Praktisch ist dennoch, dass am Ende noch ein paar Schrauben als Ersatz übrig
bleiben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Erster Eindruck und Design*

Wie die meisten Gaming Stühle kommt auch dieser in klassischer Racing-Optik mit
zwei Öffnungen im Rückenbereich und einer Kopfstütze. Das gekrümmte Rückenteil
erinnert ebenfalls an einen Schalensitz.
Die Sitzfläche des Stuhls ist relativ breit, vor allem aber lang, sodass ihn potenziell
auch größere bzw. breitere Personen benutzen können.
Mit dem verwendeten schwarzen Kunstleder ist der Stuhl relativ schlicht, wobei die
zwei grauen Streifen dem Stuhl einen farblichen Akzent gibt. Weitere Nähte geben
dem Stuhl außerdem eine Struktur. Zu dem eher mattschwarzen Design passt auch das 
matt texturierte Fußkreuz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Stoff & Verarbeitung*

Die Verarbeitung des Stuhls ist für seinen Preis relativ gut, es gibt keine Nahtfehler
und das Kunstleder kommt auch mit keinem “China-Geruch” daher.
Vorteil dieses Materials ist, dass es sich sehr einfach reinigen lässt, die
Atmungsaktivität fehlt jedoch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Praxistest*

Setzt man sich zum ersten Mal in den Stuhl, fällt direkt auf, dass er eine relativ breite
und auch lange Sitzfläche hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese hat aber eine komische Begleiterscheinung: man rutscht leicht nach hinten.
In Zahlen ausgedrückt: man sitzt auf einem Untergrund von bis zu 9 Grad Schräge, was sich 
nicht gerade so anfühlt, als würde es für die Haltung und den Körper gut sein. Ob dies ein 
Konstruktionsfehler oder nur bei meinem Modell so ist, ist schwer zu sagen. 
Die Sitzfläche ist für meinen Geschmack gerade ausreichend breit, so mancher könnte allerdings 
Probleme bekommen, da die Seitenteile relativ hart und damit eher unbequem sind.
Mit dem mitgelieferten Lendenkissen kann man aber sowohl diese Schräge als auch
die wirklich lange Sitzfläche komforttechnisch verbessern. 
Man sitzt tatsächlich ziemlich bequem, wenn das Lendenkissen auf einer passenden Höhe ist.  
Leider lässt sich dieses Kissen nicht am Stuhl selbst fixieren und somit auch nicht gut in der
Höhe verstellen, womit es nerviger Weise - für meinen Geschmack - immer ein wenig zu tief sitzt und
jedes Mal neu platziert werden muss. 
Ohne Lendenkissen kann man auch ganz bequem sitzen, jedoch fehlt meiner Meinung nach etwas an der 
Lende und man knickt mit dem Körper leicht ein, kann aber trotzdem aufrecht sitzen.

Bei den Armlehnen sieht bzw. merkt man dann auch wieder den günstigen Preis des Stuhls. 
Sie bieten zwar eine ausreichend große und auch angenehme Ablagefläche für die Arme und wackeln auch nicht, dafür sind sie aber auch nicht verstellbar.
Höhe, Abstand, Winkel - nichts. Das kann je nach Tischhöhe negativ auffallen.
Auch je nach Person und Größe kann das natürlich ziemlich störend sein, im
Zweifelsfall ist es jedoch auch einfach möglich die Armlehnen abschrauben.
Zum Komfort muss man hier sagen, dass es sich beim Material um weicheres Plastik
handelt, welches aber nicht zu weich ist, sondern gerade angenehm für die Arme.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommen wir damit zum zweiten Kissen und zwar dem Kopf- bzw. Nackenkissen.
Wenn man das Kissen ganz oben befestigt, hat es die perfekte Höhe und legt sich bei aufrechtem Sitzen entspannend in den 
Nacken und kann merklich die Muskulatur übergangsweise entlasten. Größe und Füllungsmenge sind annährend perfekt, es gibt eigentlich nichts auszusetzen. 
Wenn man möchte, könnte man hier auch noch die Füllung über einen Reißverschluss austauschen oder in ihrem Volumen anpassen. 
Leider lässt sich das Kissen aufgrund von fehlenden verstellbaren Gummizügen nur über den ganzen Stuhl gezogen befestigen und nicht wirklich durch die zwei 
Öffnungen an der Rückenfläche, da das Gummi dann zu wenig gespannt ist. Diese Höhe wird man allerdings eh nur nutzen, wenn man sich in den Stuhl legen will.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu der Rückenfläche ist zu sagen, dass sie eine recht angenehme Härte hat.
Hier würde ich allerdings sagen, dass der Stuhl eher etwas für mittelgroße Personen bis schätzungsweise 1,80 Meter ist, da die Rückenfläche nicht so hoch ist wie bei
anderen Gaming-Stühlen. Die Schulterteile sind auch gerade so weit nach außen gerichtet, dass die Schultern gut Platz haben, breitere Personen könnten hier aber 
auch wieder ihre Probleme haben, wie schon bei der Sitzfläche. Legt man allerdings seine Arme auf die Armlehnen auf, umschließen die Schulterteile angenehm den Oberkörper bzw. die Schultern. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem lässt sich der Stuhl auch nur um 10 Zentimeter in der Höhe verstellen, was besonders für Menschen mit langen 
Beinen zum Problem werden könnte, da diese im Optimalfall im 90-Grad-Winkel auf dem Boden stehen sollten.

Der Stuhl kommt ebenfalls mit den typischen Funktionen wie Verstellbarkeit
der Rückenlehne oder auch einer Wippfunktion.
Die Wippfunktion ist allerdings zu hart eingestellt und der Stuhl wackelt eher billig auf seinem 
Drehkreuz als dass man sich angenehm zurücklehnen könnte.
Bei den siebenstufig einstellbaren Winkeln der Rückenlehne bleiben keine Wünsche offen, bei 135 Grad kann man sich 
angenehm in den Stuhl zurücklegen, was tatsächlich auch ziemlich bequem ist.
Will man mal kurz ein Nickerchen machen, kann man die Rückenlehne einfach auf ihre 135 Grad stellen und sich angenehm in den 
Stuhl legen und die Füße hochlegen. Dafür sollte man allerdings – um ein Hohlkreuz zu verhindern – das Lendenkissen entfernen und die Nackenstütze etwas tiefer machen. 
Vielleicht der einzige Vorteil des nicht befestigbaren Lendenkissen. 
Auch hier zeigen sich die Armlehnen wieder als angenehme Stützen für die Arme.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das verwendete PU ist auch sehr angenehm und wärmt sich nach gewisser Zeit im Stuhl auf Körperwärme auf. 
Beim Sitzen hat das Material eine angenehme Festigkeit, es lässt sich mit gewissem Kraftaufwand eindrücken, aber man versinkt nicht zu tief im Stuhl. 
Diese Eigenschaft des Schaumstoffs sorgt auch dafür, dass er seine Form auch nach längerer Benutzung beibehält und sich nicht so leicht einsitzen lässt. 
Außerdem lässt sich das Kunstleder einfach reinigen und es kommt kein Staub oder ähnliches in den Stuhl, wie es bei Stoffbezügen teilweise der Fall ist. 
Zudem gibt es keine komischen unangenehmen Aufnähten vorne an der Sitzfläche, die stören würden.
Die Rollen sind auch gut, je nach Ausrichtung aber etwas zu leicht bzw. zu schwer verschiebbar, sie fallen im Großen und Ganzen aber nicht negativ auf. 
Der Stuhl dreht sich generell angenehm weich ohne zu stocken, aber auch nicht zu weich, man hat einen gewissen Widerstand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles in allem kann man sagen, dass - wenn man den perfekten Sitzwinkel und die perfekte Höhe für die Kissen gefunden hat - man mit diesem Stuhl sehr bequem sitzen kann – sofern die eigenen, natürlichen Gegebenheiten wie Größe und Breite passen. Der Stuhl ist dabei aber auch nicht zu bequem weich, sodass man sich nicht so in den Stuhl sitzt, dass man seine Haltung schädigt. Er ist aber eher auf der bequemen Seite als zu hart und unbequem.


*Versionen*

Neben der getesteten Version in Grau kann man den Stuhl auch noch mit blauen, grünen oder roten Akzenten erwerben.
Neben diesem Modell bietet IntimaTe auch noch diverse andere Gaming Stühle zum
kleinen Preis an.


*Fazit*

Mit einem aktuellen Preis von knapp 120 € zählt der Gaming Stuhl von IntimaTe zu einem der
günstigeren seiner Art.
Trotz dieses Preises kann er natürlich mit positiven Aspekten punkten.
Zum einen kommt der Stuhl mit einer durchweg guten Verarbeitung - zumindest an den optisch relevanten Punkten.
Wie die meisten Gaming-Chairs kommt auch dieser von IntimaTe mit ein paar
Verstellfunktionen, gerade die nicht vorhandene Verstellbarkeit der Armlehnen lässt aber zu wünschen übrig.
Dafür werden aber für den weiteren Komfort Lenden- und Nackenkissen
mitgeliefert, auch die Sitzfläche ist nicht zu eng.
Das verwendete PU-Material ist ebenfalls bequem, lässt sich deformieren, ist aber
auch nicht zu weich und lässt sich gut reinigen.

Negativ fällt leider neben der nicht perfekten Verarbeitung der Gewinde die Befestigung der Kissen ins Gewicht.
Das Lendenkissen lässt sich nicht am Stuhl fixieren und damit auch nicht gut in der Höhe verstellen bzw. fixieren.
Auch die unbeweglichen Armlehnen sorgen für ein Gefühl von minderem Komfort.
Leider ist der Stuhl aufgrund seiner Bauweise nur für mittelgroße Personen geeignet,
über 1,80 Meter würde ich ihn nicht empfehlen, da er auch nicht so hoch bzw. tief
fahren kann.
Bei den Rollen muss letztendlich auch jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er deren
Leichtgängigkeit mag oder nicht.

Generell kann man aber sagen, dass der Sitzkomfort aufgrund von Körpergröße und
weiteren Gegebenheiten immer subjektive Ansichtssache ist, weshalb man diesen
mit einem Test auch nicht generell bestimmen kann.
Letzten Endes muss man in dem Stuhl gesessen haben, um sagen zu können, ob
dieser zu einem passt.
Wer aber in diesem Stuhl bequem sitzt und mit den negativen Punkten leben kann, 
der hat hier seinen optimalen Gaming-Chair gefunden, bei dem er auch bei diesem günstigen Preis zuschlagen kann.


*Links*

Hier kommt ihr zu dem Gaming Stuhl
IntimaTe WM Heart Gaming Stuhl


----------

